# Looking for Advice as have appt w/Lawyer



## lady17 (Nov 8, 2012)

I have an appointment with the lawyer on Monday and would like some advice as I want to keep this very simple and inexpensive. I will tell the lawyer it will be non-contested and that H has said he doesn't want anything but I feel he should have whatever assets he bought in the marriage. My delima is the house as 8 years ago he paid for the additions, and then we went through a rough patch and I ended up taking out a 2nd mortgage to pay most of it back. Then a few years later I added his name to the deed (quickdeed) and now I am kicking myself....Is it possible to request that he'll get nothing unless I decide to sell the house? I am in Massachusetts and he will not have a lawyer (he has no $$). Again I want to have the lawyer drawer something up and get it notorize and take it from there. 

The other thing is he is the one that wants the separation/divorce but I don't. We've done counseling years ago and I feel if he's that unhappy I have to let him go..... 

Any thoughts/insight would be appreciated.

Thanks. 

I apologize if this is a duplicate post :scratchhead:


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

Anything is possible of you both agree on it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lady17 (Nov 8, 2012)

As an update, I met with the lawyer and unfortunately she indicated she couldn't do what I wanted--ie.Husband and I want to separate/divorce and we want to have it very simple in that husband doesn't want any marital assets/suport now or in the future, etc. and we just want to separate with what we each came into the marriage 6 years ago (no children). We want it amicable/non contested/no fault and most important inexpensive. 

Her firm indicated that they needed to do a mandatory discovery/disclosure of all accounts/assets before she could even begin the process. So with that being said, I am looking for another lawyer and hopes to find one that will do what we both want.

When I talked to my husband about what the lawyer said he flipped out and made the comment if I asked the lawyer of what would happen if he just left the country??? This never crossed my mind and is now something I would have to ask the next lawyer...

I really didn't think it would be this diffcult.


----------



## aprice17 (Nov 20, 2012)

*How about mediation?*

You know, working out a divorce these days is costly - there's the cost of working out the settlement. The legal battle to divide assets can be expensive. Then, there's the rising cost of divorce lawyers, expert witnesses and other professionals that contributed to this factor. You might be surprised that the cost can exceed $20K.. So, I'm wondering if you ever tried mediation? Think of it this way - why pay two lawyers to work out a divorce agreement when you can pay one? Still, if cost is really a big issue here, I think you can take advantage of online dispute resolution tools that come with their own mediators/arbitrators. I've read about it online. I haven't tested ODR Exchange or eQuibbly which someone wrote about here: Crowdsourced Online Dispute Resolution — Slaw

This is not a legal counsel, just trying to help out. Hope you can find your way out. Good luck


----------



## LiamN (Nov 5, 2012)

If your husband is amicable, mediation is a very good idea. Get as much resolved that way as you can before getting lawyers involved.


----------

